# what's ur favorate Chinese food？



## lovechinese

I'm a chinese girl and i love chinese food very much! what's your favorate Chinese food?


----------



## lovechinese

jacinthemilton said:


> I love dumplings and ramen.


 I love ramen, too! It tasts great ! Expecially the Lanzhou ramen !


----------



## Matt-australiaforum

*goodest*

chili beef!!!! YUMMMO


----------



## Alio

Sweet and sour pork


----------



## vegastomelbourne

I am an US trained dentist who is currently applying to the University of Melbourne post-doctoral Doctor of Clinical Dentistry program. I love Chinese food. Anybody knows good Chinese restaurant near the the dental school ? 

Melbourne Dental School, 
The University of Melbourne,
4th Floor, 720 Swanston Street, 
Carlton, 3053, Victoria


----------



## rpcarnell

Egg rolls.


----------



## lucynora

heheh i would have to say the good old simple noodles have to be the winner. missing eating chinese foood


----------



## stevetamer

eggs rolls


----------



## alexlhh

There are so many I can think of, dumplings, hot pot, ramens.....I will go for chinese food today...


----------



## TutorIndia

I love Chinese food!! !!
My favorite is Hot and Sour Soup
Orange Chicken
Firecracker Chicken


----------



## precious_chua

almost all of 'em i like! haha


----------

